# Used Assault Rifle Wanted



## BrianH

I'm looking to buy a used assault rifle to use on the hogs.  We've got loads of them, and I hate to wear my deer rifle out on them. 

I'm looking for someone, or someplace that has really good deals on used guns, particularly assault rifles.  

I'm looking between a mini-14, Ak-47, SKS, or an AR15.....I would perfer that it be somewhere in Texas (if you know of a place).  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.

Brian


----------



## Gunny

BrianH said:


> I'm looking to buy a used assault rifle to use on the hogs.  We've got loads of them, and I hate to wear my deer rifle out on them.
> 
> I'm looking for someone, or someplace that has really good deals on used guns, particularly assault rifles.
> 
> I'm looking between a mini-14, Ak-47, SKS, or an AR15.....I would perfer that it be somewhere in Texas (if you know of a place).  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.
> 
> Brian



Where in Texas?


----------



## eots

your going to mow down hogs with a AK-47?......is that standard operating procedure ?

I remember when daddy let me kill my first hog...he handed me the AK-47 and said...this next bastards yours son..
i selected my prey a.. particular ornery hog we called Mo*ham*mad..I took aim.. then let go a few well placed burst and it was done ..not  one usable bit of meat left on the beast..


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Buy an M1 Garand. 30.06 will take down anything. And it should be accurate. The AK 47's sold a lot in the US are Chinese made and are crap. They couldn't hit the broad side of a barn door. The AR-15 is a small round and may not kill a big pig with one shot. Same with the mini 14.

Check out local gun shows and local dealers. If you have to buy out of State you will need a dealer to ship it to and buy from anyway. You are aware it is illegal to buy a weapon out of your home State? The process for that is you get the weapon sent to a local dealer that you buy from.


----------



## CSM

eots said:


> your going to mow down hogs with a AK-47?......is that standard operating procedure ?
> 
> I remember when daddy let me kill my first hog...he handed me the AK-47 and said...this next bastards yours son..
> i selected my prey a.. particular ornery hog we called Mo*ham*mad..I took aim.. then let go a few well placed burst and it was done ..not  one usable bit of meat left on the beast..



It's all part of the government plot. Of course, you knew that!


----------



## Diuretic

http://www.ausafari.com.au/wild_boar_hunting_north_queensland.htm

Why not set up a business?


----------



## eots

CSM said:


> It's all part of the government plot. Of course, you knew that!



government plot?...I don't think so or I would know about it..no I think its just the classic boy and his hog story...unless you have any links to show other wise...all though....the hog story could be a bit of a ruse..given BHs
fear of the government thinking hes a terrorist ...it could be he is afraid to say he wants a assault rifle to exercise and protect his constitutional rights...but would be just a speculative theory....


----------



## Shogun

dude.. just line the hogs in a row like at a monster truck show and see how many you can kill in one shot!


Or, find some teens in the local black metal scene and promise them all the blood they want if they bring their own knives.


or an assault rifle.  that sounds like fun too.


----------



## BrianH

GunnyL said:


> Where in Texas?



WEll...preferablly central, south, or the coast.  I'd be willing to drive if I found someone that had a good price on one.  I'm kind of half looking right now.  I don't have the cash in my hand, and still have to convince the wife.  I'm just pricing right now.


----------



## BrianH

eots said:


> your going to mow down hogs with a AK-47?......is that standard operating procedure ?
> 
> I remember when daddy let me kill my first hog...he handed me the AK-47 and said...this next bastards yours son..
> i selected my prey a.. particular ornery hog we called Mo*ham*mad..I took aim.. then let go a few well placed burst and it was done ..not  one usable bit of meat left on the beast..



There's not really a standard operating procedure for getting rid of hogs in Texas.  There are many procedures used.  

1.) Hit with your pick-up...make sure it hits the grille-gaurd.

2.)Trap

3.)Chase with dogs and stick with knife (not particularly my favorite, too much running and way to much blood)

4.)Feed them till you have their routine down to a science and annihalate them.

5.( My personal favorite) Keep an eye on the fields, when you see something torn up that wasn't there the day before.  Take a few beers, roll down the windows in the 4x4 and just chill til they show up....then you annihalate them.

Note to reader: it is difficult to annihalate numerous hogs without semi-auto---given the terrain and lack of sunlight.


----------



## BrianH

RetiredGySgt said:


> Buy an M1 Garand. 30.06 will take down anything. And it should be accurate. The AK 47's sold a lot in the US are Chinese made and are crap. They couldn't hit the broad side of a barn door. The AR-15 is a small round and may not kill a big pig with one shot. Same with the mini 14.
> 
> Check out local gun shows and local dealers. If you have to buy out of State you will need a dealer to ship it to and buy from anyway. You are aware it is illegal to buy a weapon out of your home State? The process for that is you get the weapon sent to a local dealer that you buy from.



Oh I agree, I would love an M1 Garand, unfortunately I don't have a few grand to pay out for one of those.  And I am aware of buying out of state.  Thanks for the heads up though.  

I've heard about the AKs, as well as the SKS,s not very accurate indeed.  
I'm more so looking to just get a lot of lead going one direction.  Just to slow them up a bit, then I can knock them down with my .308.  

People have actually had very good luck with AR-15 and mini-14 down here.  I've had luck myself.  It may not drop them in one shot, but it certainly allows for a second one most of the time.  And usually if I'm faced with a mammoth, I'll bring out the .308.  

I'm really looking for a semi-auto where I don't have to pay 20 for a box of ammo.  Unfortunately .223 ammo has gone up (can't imagine why  ).


----------



## BrianH

Diuretic said:


> http://www.ausafari.com.au/wild_boar_hunting_north_queensland.htm
> 
> Why not set up a business?



I'd like to go on something like that.  THose hogs look quite a bit more viscious than the one's I usually shoot.  We have a few of those Giant boars, but they're hard to find.


----------



## eots

BrianH said:


> There's not really a standard operating procedure for getting rid of hogs in Texas.  There are many procedures used.
> 
> 1.) Hit with your pick-up...make sure it hits the grille-gaurd.
> 
> 2.)Trap
> 
> 3.)Chase with dogs and stick with knife (not particularly my favorite, too much running and way to much blood)
> 
> 4.)Feed them till you have their routine down to a science and annihalate them.
> 
> 5.( My personal favorite) Keep an eye on the fields, when you see something torn up that wasn't there the day before.  Take a few beers, roll down the windows in the 4x4 and just chill til they show up....then you annihalate them.
> 
> Note to reader: it is difficult to annihalate numerous hogs without semi-auto---given the terrain and lack of sunlight.



I understand now your talking wild critters..in my hood when one speaks of offing hogs they mean farm pigs...and you said you had a lot of them ,so I was picturing hundreds of pigs ready for market and you in There like Sgt slaughter with a AK.....a completely different picture than chillin in your truck with a beer and a AK on a warm spring eve..waiting to send _mohamad_ to the 7 virgins...that's a little more civilised...how are the beast for eating  ?


----------



## RetiredGySgt

BrianH said:


> Oh I agree, I would love an M1 Garand, unfortunately I don't have a few grand to pay out for one of those.  And I am aware of buying out of state.  Thanks for the heads up though.
> 
> I've heard about the AKs, as well as the SKS,s not very accurate indeed.
> I'm more so looking to just get a lot of lead going one direction.  Just to slow them up a bit, then I can knock them down with my .308.
> 
> People have actually had very good luck with AR-15 and mini-14 down here.  I've had luck myself.  It may not drop them in one shot, but it certainly allows for a second one most of the time.  And usually if I'm faced with a mammoth, I'll bring out the .308.
> 
> I'm really looking for a semi-auto where I don't have to pay 20 for a box of ammo.  Unfortunately .223 ammo has gone up (can't imagine why  ).



LOL, you do know that the US Government had to buy ammo from Israel?


----------



## BrianH

eots said:


> I understand now your talking wild critters..in my hood when one speaks of offing hogs they mean farm pigs...and you said you had a lot of them ,so I was picturing hundreds of pigs ready for market and you in There like Sgt slaughter with a AK.....a completely different picture than chillin in your truck with a beer and a AK on a warm spring eve..waiting to send _mohamad_ to the 7 virgins...that's a little more civilised...how are the beast for eating  ?



LOL...I can see where offin farm-raised pigs with an AK would seem pretty onorthodox.  

The one's we're after come out of dried up canals into open fields, and once you shoot, they high-tail it back to the canal.  Once they get down in to them, it's really difficult to find them or keep up, unless you're on a four-wheeler, which brings up the danger factor a little bit.  This is where the semi-auto.  Your long range rifles come in handy when they get mixed up and high-tail it out into the middle of a field.  Then they're screwed.

The small ones 50lbs. are the best to eat by themselves.  They're tender and don't have so much of that 'wild' taste.  The 50-about 250 lb. females can be eaten by themselves, but typically people mix them with beef to make P&B sausage.  THe backstraps are good by themselves.  Out of the females, the worst to eat are those over about 250, they have a pretty wild taste and alot of fat usually.  You can mix it up for pan sausage or link sausage and it's not to bad if you mix it with beef or deer.  The absolute worse to eat are your large boars.  Their meat is really tough and extremely 'wild' tasting.  But they're the best to take a picture with...usually pretty big and scary looking.   Especially when they charge you....not fun.


----------



## BrianH

RetiredGySgt said:


> LOL, you do know that the US Government had to buy ammo from Israel?



No I hadn't heard that.  I'm not suprised.  When I was working at Academy, I noticed that the .223 ammo shot up from a bout 2 to 3 dollars a box to about 10 dollars a box, I'm sure it's higher now.  

I don't mind, as long as our soldiers have ammo to shoot, I don't mind taking a cut.


----------



## Gunny

BrianH said:


> WEll...preferablly central, south, or the coast.  I'd be willing to drive if I found someone that had a good price on one.  I'm kind of half looking right now.  I don't have the cash in my hand, and still have to convince the wife.  I'm just pricing right now.



The Powderhorn in San Antonio is where I've always done business.  Owned by a couple of brothers who inhereited the business when dad kicked off.  They usually have a pretty good selection of military rifles.

I also would go for the M-1 Garand first.  M-14 second.  M-16 third.  Winchester Model 94 .30-30 next. 

I wouldn't go for a commercial grade AK-47, stamped-metal piece of shit unless I was REALLY hurting for a bullet thrower.


----------



## Gunny

eots said:


> government plot?...I don't think so or I would know about it..



LMFAO!!!


----------



## BrianH

GunnyL said:


> The Powderhorn in San Antonio is where I've always done business.  Owned by a couple of brothers who inhereited the business when dad kicked off.  They usually have a pretty good selection of military rifles.
> 
> I also would go for the M-1 Garand first.  M-14 second.  M-16 third.  Winchester Model 94 .30-30 next.
> 
> I wouldn't go for a commercial grade AK-47, stamped-metal piece of shit unless I was REALLY hurting for a bullet thrower.



Yah I  agree about the AK-47. my only attraction to it was the 7.62x39mm round and throwing alot of lead.  

An M-1 would be great, I'm such a WWII nut that I don't think I'd ever shoot it, I'd display it.  I've never heard of a newer model of it, is there one?  

I've actually thought about an AR-10.  .308 caliber....I'd imagine that would have some knock down to it
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UECsUQD2a5U&feature=related[/ame]




I'll have to check out Powderhorn in SA, the next time I'm that way.  I think I've heard of that before, can't remember where though.  

I actually played (in the store) with  a Sig 550/551 the other day and fell in love with it. Expensive but a good looking piece of metal.  I'm not up to date on it's specs and performance though.    But then we're starting to get into extreme tactical rifles.  I shouldn't need that for a stupid old hog. lol.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

M1's used to only cost 300 then to 600, haven't looked in about 5 years though.

You can thank Clinton for that, he systematically had M1 Garands and m-14's held by the Government destroyed every year while President, even after the NRA offered to arrange selling them at a profit for the Government.

And the carbine has gone sky high because of that stupid assault weapon ban that used to be in effect. even though made in the US during the ban they could not be reimported to the US as countries got rid of them.


----------



## BrianH

RetiredGySgt said:


> M1's used to only cost 300 then to 600, haven't looked in about 5 years though.
> 
> You can thank Clinton for that, he systematically had M1 Garands and m-14's held by the Government destroyed every year while President, even after the NRA offered to arrange selling them at a profit for the Government.
> 
> And the carbine has gone sky high because of that stupid assault weapon ban that used to be in effect. even though made in the US during the ban they could not be reimported to the US as countries got rid of them.



Yeah, I imagine they'll start going up again with the threat of another ban looming on the horizon.  I'd like to have one a historical purpose.


----------



## Gunny

BrianH said:


> Yah I  agree about the AK-47. my only attraction to it was the 7.62x39mm round and throwing alot of lead.
> 
> An M-1 would be great, I'm such a WWII nut that I don't think I'd ever shoot it, I'd display it.  I've never heard of a newer model of it, is there one?
> 
> I've actually thought about an AR-10.  .308 caliber....I'd imagine that would have some knock down to it
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UECsUQD2a5U&feature=related
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll have to check out Powderhorn in SA, the next time I'm that way.  I think I've heard of that before, can't remember where though.
> 
> I actually played (in the store) with  a Sig 550/551 the other day and fell in love with it. Expensive but a good looking piece of metal.  I'm not up to date on it's specs and performance though.    But then we're starting to get into extreme tactical rifles.  I shouldn't need that for a stupid old hog. lol.



The M-1s I believe were surplus.  Springfield Armory was making and selling replica's of the M1A1.  That is chambered in .308 (7.62 mm NATO).


----------



## RetiredGySgt

GunnyL said:


> The M-1s I believe were surplus.  Springfield Armory was making and selling replica's of the M1A1.  That is chambered in .308 (7.62 mm NATO).



Most M1's and M1 Carbines were obtained in bulk from foreign militaries that finally sold off their inventories. As I reported earlier M1's from OUR surplus were ordered destroyed by Clinton, not sold. Before Clinton I am not sure M1's in surplus from the Military were sold either. I do know that NRA matches could allow you to buy one for completing a match.


----------



## CSM

Got my M-1 through the civilian marksmanship program:

http://www.odcmp.com/


----------



## BrianH

CSM said:


> Got my M-1 through the civilian marksmanship program:
> 
> http://www.odcmp.com/



That's cool.  I checked the site, unfortunately it's out of my budget.  I'm a newly wed...you know how that goes. I would love to get my hands on an M-1 for a decent price.  Even if it's inoperable...I'd like it for historical reasons.  If I found one that was in operating condition (at a good price) I'd bite on it.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

RetiredGySgt said:


> Most M1's and M1 Carbines were obtained in bulk from foreign militaries that finally sold off their inventories. As I reported earlier M1's from OUR surplus were ordered destroyed by Clinton, not sold. Before Clinton I am not sure M1's in surplus from the Military were sold either. I do know that NRA matches could allow you to buy one for completing a match.



I actually have it on good authority that many were sold to the Phillipine govt. for two dollars a piece, under the Clinton Admnistration. The "authority" helped box them up at Redstone Arsenal. 40,00 rifles I believe and a few are makng their way back to the US. You are correct, most were destroyed, but not all. Also, several "did not make to the Phillipines." According to my guy.


----------



## CrimsonWhite

BrianH said:


> That's cool.  I checked the site, unfortunately it's out of my budget.  I'm a newly wed...you know how that goes. I would love to get my hands on an M-1 for a decent price.  Even if it's inoperable...I'd like it for historical reasons.  If I found one that was in operating condition (at a good price) I'd bite on it.



www.budsgunshop.com

Check here. It's out of state, but as long as you can find an FFL to recieve it is no problem. They will help you find an FFL holder close to you as well. Prices are usually pretty good too.

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/411534955


----------



## CrimsonWhite

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/36_135/products_id/11510

This would be fun to hunt hogs with. 30-30 usually did it for, when I was in school at BAMA, but I would like to try a .50 BMG on hogs.


----------



## BrianH

onthefence said:


> http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/36_135/products_id/11510
> 
> This would be fun to hunt hogs with. 30-30 usually did it for, when I was in school at BAMA, but I would like to try a .50 BMG on hogs.



LOL good lord.  That would be great.  There'd almost be no fun in that.  I'd be blast hogs at 700 yards.  

The way I do it now, we sit in the truck next to a canal.  THe hogs will travel next to it (usually on the other side),  So with the right wind, we just wait, and they'll walk right by us, maybe 10-15 yards away.  I beleive we'd have the cops called on us, firing a .50. LOL.


----------



## Gunny

BrianH said:


> LOL good lord.  That would be great.  There'd almost be no fun in that.  I'd be blast hogs at 700 yards.
> 
> The way I do it now, we sit in the truck next to a canal.  THe hogs will travel next to it (usually on the other side),  So with the right wind, we just wait, and they'll walk right by us, maybe 10-15 yards away.  I beleive we'd have the cops called on us, firing a .50. LOL.



At the gunshop I mentioned in SA you can get an AK-47 for about $450.  You can get an M-1A for about $800 and change.


----------



## BrianH

GunnyL said:


> At the gunshop I mentioned in SA you can get an AK-47 for about $450.  You can get an M-1A for about $800 and change.



800 isn't bad for a nd M-1A.  That's about what an AR-15 runs, and you're shooting a larger round.  I may have to check that out next time I'm that way.  I actually messed up a while back and bought two hand-guns and ticked my wife off.  I could have put about 350 bucks towards one of those.  Lesson learned I guess.  My next big purchase will be an assualt rifle of some time.  There's actually a pawn shop (of all places) where I live that actually specializes in selling some new assault rifles.  They've got alot of the tactical rifles carried by Swat and special forces units.  He has a Sig 556...and some others---I can't remember what they are...but they are certainly something you'd see on Rainbow 6, lol.  But they're really expensive there.  I'll find something eventually.


----------



## Gunny

BrianH said:


> 800 isn't bad for a nd M-1A.  That's about what an AR-15 runs, and you're shooting a larger round.  I may have to check that out next time I'm that way.  I actually messed up a while back and bought two hand-guns and ticked my wife off.  I could have put about 350 bucks towards one of those.  Lesson learned I guess.  My next big purchase will be an assualt rifle of some time.  There's actually a pawn shop (of all places) where I live that actually specializes in selling some new assault rifles.  They've got alot of the tactical rifles carried by Swat and special forces units.  He has a Sig 556...and some others---I can't remember what they are...but they are certainly something you'd see on Rainbow 6, lol.  But they're really expensive there.  I'll find something eventually.



DUDE !!!  You're supposed to tell the wife the guns are for HER!


----------



## Ninja

BrianH said:


> I'm looking to buy a used assault rifle to use on the hogs.  We've got loads of them, and I hate to wear my deer rifle out on them.
> 
> I'm looking for someone, or someplace that has really good deals on used guns, particularly assault rifles.
> 
> I'm looking between a mini-14, Ak-47, SKS, or an AR15.....I would perfer that it be somewhere in Texas (if you know of a place).  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.
> 
> Brian



Forget the Mini-14 and the AR-15 - .223/5.56 is too small.

If an M1 Garand or an M14 variant isn't within your budget, get a cheap-O AK variant like a WASR-10. Ask your local FFL. I'll bet he has one in stock.

And never, ever, refer to a semiautomatic rifle designed for civilian use as an "assault rifle." Ever.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

snowman said:


> Forget the Mini-14 and the AR-15 - .223/5.56 is too small.
> 
> If an M1 Garand or an M14 variant isn't within your budget, get a cheap-O AK variant like a WASR-10. Ask your local FFL. I'll bet he has one in stock.
> 
> And never, ever, refer to a semiautomatic rifle designed for civilian use as an "assault rifle." Ever.



Seeing as how no such beast actually exists never refer to them that way ever, that is a term coined by the anti gun nuts to justify outlawing weapons.


----------



## BrianH

snowman said:


> Forget the Mini-14 and the AR-15 - .223/5.56 is too small.
> 
> If an M1 Garand or an M14 variant isn't within your budget, get a cheap-O AK variant like a WASR-10. Ask your local FFL. I'll bet he has one in stock.
> 
> And never, ever, refer to a semiautomatic rifle designed for civilian use as an "assault rifle." Ever.



Oh come on  ...that's what it is.  A rifle designed for the military.   It was designed as an assault rifle.  Granted if it is for civilian use, its inentions are not for "assaulting" purposes, but it still is an "assault-style rifle."  I will not, however, refer to such things as "weapons" seeing as though a weapon is defined as something used against someone else.  It's a firearm until it's used to kill someone or protect yourself.  My favorite anti-gun slogan that is seen plastered all over a violent crime story is "High Powered Rifle" lol.  IMO, piece of led being projected over 1000 fps is high powered....  I agree with your sentiment, but do not really care if an anti-gun nut calls it a "death-causing killing-machine" a "blood-spilling destroyifier", or a "kick-the-bucket helper", it's still an assault rifle.  Am I using it as an assault rifle??? Yes.....on HOGS....lol.


----------



## 007

We used to hunt pigs down in Florida with a pistol. I used my Inter Arms Virginia Dragoon, .44 mag. Did an outstanding job, even at fifty, sixty yards.


----------



## BrianH

Pale Rider said:


> We used to hunt pigs down in Florida with a pistol. I used my Inter Arms Virginia Dragoon, .44 mag. Did an outstanding job, even at fifty, sixty yards.



Yeah, .44 mag will reach out there.  I have a Taurus PT 24/7 9 mm.   
I know it's a smaller caliber compared to the .40 , .44, and .45, but the ammo is cheaper--  I do pretty good with it.  I've killed two hogs with it, but they were only at about 15 yards...walked right by me both times.  If you're a pistol person, Google "Nite Siters" and there is a guy that sells these tiny little glow in the dark dots that have adhesives on the back...you place them on your sites...they fit perfect into the recessed sites of my Taurus.  You just hit them with a little lite for about 20 seconds each and they'll glow for 30 minutes.  Perfect for night time hog hunting.  I also bought a streamlight rail mounted LED light for it and it work great.  The little glow in the dark dots are only 10$ for 8 of them.  If you like that kind of thing, they're worth the money and very useful.  I think he's from Arizona or something.


----------



## eots

Hey Shouldint You Be In Iraq  By Now ,,,defending My Freedumbs


----------



## Shattered

eots said:


> Hey Shouldint You Be In Iraq  By Now ,,,defending My Freedumbs



Shouldn't you be in the line of fire?


----------



## eots

shattered said:


> shouldn't You Be In The Line Of Fire?



Uh...no..i Have A Job Already


----------



## Shattered

eots said:


> Uh...no..i Have A Job Already



That's ok.  Clowns belong in the line of fire, too.  They're creepy.


----------



## BrianH

eots said:


> Hey Shouldint You Be In Iraq  By Now ,,,defending My Freedumbs



?????


----------



## MrJim

BrianH said:


> I'm looking to buy a used assault rifle to use on the hogs.  We've got loads of them, and I hate to wear my deer rifle out on them.
> 
> I'm looking for someone, or someplace that has really good deals on used guns, particularly assault rifles.
> 
> I'm looking between a mini-14, Ak-47, SKS, or an AR15.....I would perfer that it be somewhere in Texas (if you know of a place).  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.
> 
> Brian



Now I understand  the demand to get rid of them. (the guns, not the hogs)


----------



## NAPAWAKI

BrianH said:


> I'm looking to buy a used assault rifle to use on the hogs.  We've got loads of them, and I hate to wear my deer rifle out on them.
> 
> I'm looking for someone, or someplace that has really good deals on used guns, particularly assault rifles.
> 
> I'm looking between a mini-14, Ak-47, SKS, or an AR15.....I would perfer that it be somewhere in Texas (if you know of a place).  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.
> 
> Brian



I have several SKS Rifles to sell.   Not fancy but in decent shape with some stock nicks.  Still in grease excepta couple I cleaned some---have not been disassembled.  I live in El PASO, TX.  Not a dealer (anymore). MSG back if you want contact info.


----------



## uscitizen

BrianH said:


> I'm looking to buy a used assault rifle to use on the hogs.  We've got loads of them, and I hate to wear my deer rifle out on them.
> 
> I'm looking for someone, or someplace that has really good deals on used guns, particularly assault rifles.
> 
> I'm looking between a mini-14, Ak-47, SKS, or an AR15.....I would perfer that it be somewhere in Texas (if you know of a place).  Any help would be appreciated.  Thanks.
> 
> Brian



Tea baggers gettin to ya huh?
they are not too bad as long as they stay scattered out, but when they start congregating....


----------



## keee keee

Have some fun blow some big holes in those hogs with a 50 cal blackpowder rifle. have some fun and get some practice in for deer hunting. or use a sks. cheap prices for ammo. mine shoots pretty good at 100 yards killed many deer with that little gun!!!


----------



## Ringel05

Do it the old fashioned way.  Give the pigs a sporting chance.


----------



## boedicca

When's the hog roast?

I'll bring potato salad and corn bread.


----------



## Ringel05

Brian, try these guys - J & G Sales.  Linked on page for used rifles, you can select AK, AR or CMT style.
Price ranges from $450 and up.  You'll need a licensed FFL dealer for the transfer unless you are in AZ and can pick it up.

Rifles


----------



## The Rabbi

Check if a dealer in your area can get a Saiga Auto-Rifle in either 7.62x39 or .308.  These are inexpensive guns built on the AK platform and will do the job.  You can get an attachment for a red dot scope or similar for more distance.  Probably accurate enough to shoot "minute of hog."


----------



## eagleseven

If all you are doing is taking down animals, and price is a concern, why not buy a Mosin-Nagant?

Accurate, powerful, and costs under $100 from most online stores.


----------



## Paulie

You can put lipstick on a pig and blast the living shit out of it with an assault rifle.


----------



## geauxtohell

A good enough shot could take care of business with a .22

Why not just buy a .44 mag rifle?  That's what we used on the coyotes.


----------

